
Did Huawei Bring Down Nortel? - generatorguy
https://nationalpost.com/news/exclusive-did-huawei-bring-down-nortel-corporate-espionage-theft-and-the-parallel-rise-and-fall-of-two-telecom-giants
======
generatorguy
I had a co-op position at Nortel in the late 90s for three years. While I was
in a sysadmin group maintaining 10,000 hp-ux and 10,000 sunos workstations
(the servers were auspex’s in the basement in rooms with a glass wall along
the hallway) other friends were working in labs full of optical spectrum
analyzers and cutting edge networking gear under development. There was an old
room called an aneroic (sp?) chamber or something that had giant fiberglass
spikes coming out of the walls and ceiling to absorb all sound in order to
test the quality of phones. The one lightbulb hanging from the ceiling by the
cord sounded like a swarm of bees. If you and friend faced back to back and
shouted all you could hear was a library voice.

The sysadmin group taught me to program and many other life lessons that
really helped set me up for success.

It is sad that so many lost their jobs, their pensions, and that other teens
don’t have the same opportunities that i did.

It is hard to believe all those buildings in Ottawa now house government
workers, I believe nortel had 140,000 employees when I was there.

I am glad to see some more attention being paid to exactly how it all
collapsed so quickly.

------
magwa101
Short version, YES, total successful theft by the Chinese government. Because
of our dumb morality based "good guys win in the end" and "long arc of
whatever" we are suckers and can't believe when the bad guys win, news flash,
they do, much more than all those movies and religious indoctrination stories
would have you believe. In fact, they win most of the time.

